# Kann ich die Zinkwanne benutzen?



## michi(72) (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr,
ich habe in der Scheune eine alte Zinkwanne gefunden (nicht so eine schöne große Badewanne, sondern so ein Waschzuber) und würde die sehr gern als neuen Mini-Behälter benutzen. 
Aber nun habe ich ein Problem. Früher ist das Getreide darin gebeitzt worden, womit, das weiß ich leider nicht. Ich will ja nicht, dass die Pflanzen durch Reste, die vielleicht noch da drinnen sind dann eingehen. 
Ich habe ja auch schon überlegt die Wanne mit Teichfolie auszulegen und der liebe Dachfrosch (danke dir!) hat mir auch gesagt, dass ich die mit Aquarium-Silikon festkleben kann oder sollte ich flüssige Teichfolie dafür nehmen oder sollte ich die Wanne wegen dem Beizen gar nicht benutzen? 
Kann man die Wanne vielleicht auch vorher irgendwie reinigen, dass das Beiz-Zeug ganz weg ist? 
Ich weiß es sind ganz schön viele Fragen.  
Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. 
Ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Bebel (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann ich die Zinkwanne benutzen?*

Hallo Michi 

Sind denn noch Rückstände an der Zinkwanne sichtbar?

Früher wurden Quecksilberhaltige Getreidebeizen verwendet. Ansonsten enthalten solche Beizen z.B. Insektizide.

Wenn keine Rückstände an der Zinkwanne zu sehen sind, würde ich es mal mit einer gründlichen Reinigung versuchen. 

Die Pflanzen werden - denke ich - auf jeden Fall zurecht kommen, ich würde mir mehr Gedanken um evtl. Insekten oder Amphibien machen.

Flüssige Teichfolie hört sich aber auch gut an, ist die teuer?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann ich die Zinkwanne benutzen?*

Hi,

also ich hab für die Zinkwannen das hier genommen:
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s883259...Cssigfolie=2C+grau=2C+2=2C5kg+=28IM2=2C5gr=29


das Gebinde reicht aber für ein Dutzend Wanne...Vielleicht findet man ja irgendwo ein noch kleineres Gebinde. Aber ich fand das Hellgrau vor allen Dingen schöner als die billigere schwarze Teichfolie, die es auch noch gibt.

Claudia&Ludwig haben meines Wissen Poolfarbe genommen, das sollte auch gehen.

Aber bei der Vorgeschichte würde ich die Wanne auf jeden Fall auskleiden.


----------



## michi(72) (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann ich die Zinkwanne benutzen?*

Hallo Ihr,
vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Das mit der flüssigen Teichfolie finde ich auch am besten! Dann hätte ich ja vielleicht auch noch welche übrig für andere Minis.  Zu so einer Zinkwanne past das grau wohl auch am besten. 
Ich bin jetzt aber doch ein wenig am Zweifeln, wenn ich lese, was Bebel geschrieben hat, wie das Getreide früher gebeitzt wurde. Vielleicht sollte ich auf ein ganz anderes Gefäß wechseln, wäre vielleicht für die ganzen Lebenwesen besser?!
Aber erst einmal vielen Dank!!!


----------

